
Y Combinator Breach? - hsnewman
Today I was notified by Google that I should change my password on ycombinator because of the breach. Is this true?
======
das_shark
The google password monitor checks the password you are using on each site you
visit (if it is stored in their password vault) and looks for that credential
in known breaches. It doesn't mean HN was breached specifically.

~~~
verdverm
Yup, this is a newer chrome feature or you can navigate to

[https://passwords.google.com](https://passwords.google.com)

------
gus_massa
It's faster to get an official reply by sending an email to the mods
hn@ycombinator.com

------
rossdavidh
I am on a breach-monitoring service, and I have received no such notice. I'd
be at least a little suspicious.

